# Its now very real



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Well no turning back now, car and goods loaded into the container ready to set sail for Cyprus this weekend, due to arrive on 16th. Happy to report that all is going well and excitement is now growing ahead of our flights 2 weeks today. Stress level maintained at a reasonable level for now but I am sure they will rise in the days ahead.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

RMcC said:


> Well no turning back now, car and goods loaded into the container ready to set sail for Cyprus this weekend, due to arrive on 16th. Happy to report that all is going well and excitement is now growing ahead of our flights 2 weeks today. Stress level maintained at a reasonable level for now but I am sure they will rise in the days ahead.


Great news Roy - I'm sure that you will stay reasonably stress free even after you arrive. It's time to chill! 

I note that the 16th is a Saturday - the same day of the week that our container arrived here. You will probably be aware that they don't do weekends at Limassol, so your planning should be for delivery on the Monday or Tuesday. Who are you using at this end, and what day do you and Mildred actually arrive?


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Great news Roy - I'm sure that you will stay reasonably stress free even after you arrive. It's time to chill!
> 
> I note that the 16th is a Saturday - the same day of the week that our container arrived here. You will probably be aware that they don't do weekends at Limassol, so your planning should be for delivery on the Monday or Tuesday. Who are you using at this end, and what day do you and Mildred actually arrive?



We are using Peter Morton in Cyprus, I have already been told I should expect to go to Limassol on the Tuesday to customs clear the car, I should then be able to get the car on Friday from Peter Morton Depot. 
We are arriving on Wednesday 13th at about 9pm and heading to an apartment in town for 2 weeks while we hunt for a Villa. We have some viewings arranged for Thursday, Friday and Monday.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

How time flies - and now it's really happening! You've done all the hard work, so relax and enjoy the last couple of weeks with family and friends.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Roy if you'd like to meet some of the forum members why not join us for the next meet up.
Click on the link below to put your names down

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/724602-june-meet-up-2.html#post6953130


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

RMcc - you should be aware that there are port strikes going on at the moment. There was one a few weeks ago and I've heard that are going to strike again soon. 

EDIT: They are on strike again today: http://cyprus-mail.com/2015/04/30/port-workers-stage-24-hour-strike/

During the strikes, there are large delays with the unloading/loading of containers and I believe customs too. I am not sure if this would affect your container should a strike occur once it arrives, but I thought I should make you aware of it.

If you need any help once you get here, do not hesistate sending me a message or giving me a call as would be glad to assist with any questions you might have once you're "on the ground" here.


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Roy if you'd like to meet some of the forum members why not join us for the next meet up.
> Click on the link below to put your names down
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/724602-june-meet-up-2.html#post6953130


Veronica, I thought I had already said that Mildred and I would be joining you at the meet, if our names are not on the list please count us in


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> RMcc - you should be aware that there are port strikes going on at the moment. There was one a few weeks ago and I've heard that are going to strike again soon.
> 
> EDIT: They are on strike again today: Port workers stage 24-hour strike | Cyprus Mail
> 
> ...


Hi Zach
I was aware of the strikes taking place and have been keeping an eye on developments. I dont see it causing us a huge problem as we have yet to find a p[lace to live. I have a hire car when I arrive with an option to extend the hire if my car is not available when I expect it to be.
Thanks for the heads up and your offer of help when we hit the ground, I am sure we will need some assistance once we arrive.
Roy


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

OK Roy, glad you knew about it.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Your stress level should be going down now that your goods have gone. Everything's irreversibly under-way, the decisions done.

The bore is waiting another couple of weeks in the current UK weather while it is fabulous and warm here, the countryside still green and lush with flowers.

Sylvi & I wish you luck and joy in your new adventure and look forward to meeting you at the next meet-up.

Pete


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Your stress level should be going down now that your goods have gone. Everything's irreversibly under-way, the decisions done. The bore is waiting another couple of weeks in the current UK weather while it is fabulous and warm here, the countryside still green and lush with flowers. Sylvi & I wish you luck and joy in your new adventure and look forward to meeting you at the next meet-up. Pete


 Pete, many thanks, really looking forward to getting over to the much better weather. We have plenty to keep us busy for the next 2 weeks. Roy


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Well it's finally here, the week we move to Cyprus. We are now in the very final stages of preparing our house here in Scotland for the tenant who moves in a week after we depart this Wednesday. We move to a local hotel tonight for the last 2 nights and then head to the airport on Wednesday for our afternoon flight to Paphos. Everything has gone really well to this point, a little apprehensive about being "homeless" from Wednesday but pretty confident we will find a suitable villa/bungalow for long term rent when we arrive. 
Really looking forward to getting to Cyprus and settling in before meeting a few forum members at the meet up next month.
Just a few more trips to the local tip to dispose of the last few items.
Next post will be when we arrive later this week


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Safe travels and good luck this week


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Safe travels and good luck this week


 many thanks


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

*Arrived*

Very pleased to say we have arrived, our journey was pretty smooth with no major hicups and we arrived in our appartment arround 10pm last night.
Started the hunt for our Villa today and had 2 viewings in Peyia, not what we are looking for but it gives us a good feel for what is available. We have 5 more viewings tomorrow and a couple on Saturday morning, so hopefully we will find what we are looking for soon.
If anyone knows of any good villas/bungalows (3-4bed) with private pool for long term rent please PM me with details.

Time to relax with a glass of red and enjoy the late afternoon sun.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

So you must have missed yesterday's weather fun. Hopefully normal service will now resume!

Good luck with your viewings.

Pete


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> So you must have missed yesterday's weather fun. Hopefully normal service will now resume!
> 
> Good luck with your viewings.
> 
> Pete


 Thanks Pete, we had heard there were a few thunderstorms around yesterday, it was pretty nice when we arrived and today has been very nice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the family Roy


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Welcome to the family Roy


Many thanks, looking forward to meeting up at the Jun meet up


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We remember those early days with great pleasure. The excitement of looking for your new home, the sunshine, the optimism and the fact that you are finally here. Since we moved here, we have moved once and that was because of the landlady from hell. She was all sweetness and light for months and then, like the weather Pete experienced near Peyia, she changed.

We have met a lot of people who have now settled, but are in their second home. I suppose it's a bit like getting married a second time - you are aware of the pitfalls. I know location is meant to be the key issue (and everyone tells of barking dogs, moped maniacs and the like) and careful research will enable you to avoid such places. But there is no way to really find out what your landlord is going to be like. Our landlord, Savvas, was brought up and educated in England but is a true Cypriot gentleman, whose word is his bond. I believe David and Letitia's Cypriot landlord is from the same mould.

So the very best of luck in finding your new home. One final piece of advice (as if you haven't had enough) is to look at the house and grounds and just imagine how much work will be involved in looking after it all. Our first house had a large garden, and we were excited to be getting so much for our money. But, in those hot months, we soon realised it was too much to look after.


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> We remember those early days with great pleasure. The excitement of looking for your new home, the sunshine, the optimism and the fact that you are finally here. Since we moved here, we have moved once and that was because of the landlady from hell. She was all sweetness and light for months and then, like the weather Pete experienced near Peyia, she changed.
> 
> We have met a lot of people who have now settled, but are in their second home. I suppose it's a bit like getting married a second time - you are aware of the pitfalls. I know location is meant to be the key issue (and everyone tells of barking dogs, moped maniacs and the like) and careful research will enable you to avoid such places. But there is no way to really find out what your landlord is going to be like. Our landlord, Savvas, was brought up and educated in England but is a true Cypriot gentleman, whose word is his bond. I believe David and Letitia's Cypriot landlord is from the same mould.
> 
> So the very best of luck in finding your new home. One final piece of advice (as if you haven't had enough) is to look at the house and grounds and just imagine how much work will be involved in looking after it all. Our first house had a large garden, and we were excited to be getting so much for our money. But, in those hot months, we soon realised it was too much to look after.


Many thanks for this very sound advice. We are very aware that while looking at properties and the excitment it brings can make you see things through rose tinted glasses, we are trying to avoid this and looking at long term practical aspects of living in any home we view.
As you say, we will not know how good the landlord is until we have experienced a few months here living in their property.
Not sure at the moment if it is a sales pitch but both agents we met yesterday are saying their stock is very low due to recent high demand for villas
Now off to view our next 4-5 properties


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

*No Longer Homeless*

Very pleased to report that we have found a very nice villa in Sea Caves and move in next week. While it did not tick all our boxes(no central Heating) it was an instant hit with Mrs M who had the goosebump moment when we arrived. Now we just need to move in and enjoy it and hope the next few winters are not like the last


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Blimey, that was quick! Hope you enjoy it. We will shortly be on our third move in six months, due to a big mistake in the first apartment we moved into (which we moved from within 6 weeks), then the second apartment (which we are in now) being a bit on the small side (once all our belongings arrived from UK), so we will shortly be moving to a villa in Peyia - don't think apartment living is for us after all!


----------



## Steve & Julie (Oct 11, 2014)

Well done folks.....we are not far behind you...one way tickets booked for flt to Paphos, 06July, we already have a villa organised. A few things to complete before then....furniture packers in 08/09th Jun, retirement for us both begins 01 July, our youngest daughter gets married on the 04 July...then a taxi to the airport with a glass of champagne on the flight over called for......collect cat from airport on the 08th July........then a desire to de-stress & catch up on some long lost hours of sleep. Wish we were there for your Jun meet up, certainly count us in after that ....


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Steve & Julie said:


> Well done folks.....we are not far behind you...one way tickets booked for flt to Paphos, 06July, we already have a villa organised. A few things to complete before then....furniture packers in 08/09th Jun, retirement for us both begins 01 July, our youngest daughter gets married on the 04 July...then a taxi to the airport with a glass of champagne on the flight over called for......collect cat from airport on the 08th July........then a desire to de-stress & catch up on some long lost hours of sleep. Wish we were there for your Jun meet up, certainly count us in after that ....


Steve, Julie.
Very best of luck with your move, you will be surprised how quickly the next few weeks will race past, it seems only yesterday we were sitting in Scotland saying "another 6 weeks before we move", now we are here and move into our villa next weekend.
I hope every thing goes to plan and enjoy the champagne on your one-way flight.
Roy


----------

